# Microsoft Support



## vince66 (May 17, 2018)

Hello guys,

I was looking for the article:

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/*299648*

It seems the link doesn't exist (error 404).

Please, can you help me to find it ?

Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (May 18, 2018)

I would help to know what the knowledge-base article was about? Unless the article itself has any relation to FreeBSD I suggest you try to find it on a Microsoft support forum. 

Rule #7: FreeBSD Forums Rules


----------



## drhowarddrfine (May 18, 2018)

vince66 said:


> It seems the link doesn't exist (error 404).


This is typical of Microsoft. Dead links that still show up in search results but it doesn't matter because the info will be irrelevant and not helpful while being written for someone's Mom reading it in her kitchen while making apple pie.


----------



## vince66 (May 18, 2018)

SirDice said:


> I would help to know what the knowledge-base article was about? Unless the article itself has any relation to FreeBSD I suggest you try to find it on a Microsoft support forum.



Hello Sir,

I well know the Forums rules ... but surely you know that the FreeBSD is the Mom of the Operative Systems and anything can be analyzed with it at low level.
Obviously the opposite is not true.

... and obviously I don't think that  someone can making apple pies with FreeBSD ... probably its power is usefull to do other !

In particular the paper I mentioned regards the NTFS timestamps (I've already discuss this topic here  with an high skilled member of this Forum) ... maybe FreeBSD doesn't mount NTFS filesystems ?
So, what is so strange if I analyze NTFS filesystem using FreeBSD platform and ask a question about it ?

Thanks very much.


----------



## SirDice (May 18, 2018)

From your first post it is unclear what the article is about. It could be about installing Office on Windows XP for all we know. Questions like that are certainly off limits here.



vince66 said:


> maybe FreeBSD doesn't mount NTFS filesystems ?


Actually, it doesn't. You need third party tools (specifically sysutils/fusefs-ntfs) to be able to do that. 

But to circle back, no, questions about specific details from a filesystem of another operation system shouldn't be asked here unless there's a direct relation to using said filesystem on FreeBSD.


----------



## vince66 (May 18, 2018)

SirDice said:


> From your first post it is unclear what the article is about. It could be about installing Office on Windows XP for all we know. Questions like that are certainly off limits here.



Hei Sir,

I'm agree with you ... surely from my first post it was unclear what the article is about. 

I apologize with you and the other members of this so skilled forums.


.... however ... you well know, from our continuous dialogue, that the FreeBSD is my first O.S. and that it is not Windows-interchangeable 

Thanks very much.

Bye bye !!!


----------



## drhowarddrfine (May 18, 2018)

vince66 said:


> obviously I don't think that someone can making apple pies with FreeBSD


Yes you can! And I've done it! All my cooking recipes are on FreeBSD and I use it for all my baking and cooking.


vince66 said:


> surely from my first post it was unclear what the article is about.


And we still don't know.


----------



## vince66 (May 18, 2018)

SirDice said:


> questions about specific details from a filesystem of another operation system shouldn't be asked here unless there's a direct relation to using said filesystem on FreeBSD


ok ... I've no problem to contact the Microsoft Service.
However, I express my perplexities regarding what you say.
Probably my vision of FreeBSD is wider (but this is just my personal opinion).
I did not ask a question about another operating system, but about a software resource that can also be used on the FreeBSD operating system and developed by third parties.


----------



## vince66 (May 18, 2018)

Again: surely I've post the question in the wrong section. I should had to write this thread in the Off-Topic section ... to avoid messes.


----------



## SirDice (May 18, 2018)

vince66 said:


> I did not ask a question about another operating system, but about a software resource that can also be used on the FreeBSD operating system and developed by third parties.


You are asking detailed implementation questions about a filesystem from another operating system. Which has nothing to do with FreeBSD. The fact you are trying to do this on FreeBSD is irrelevant in this case.  Things would be different if you're asking specific questions about the FreeBSD implementation of sysutils/fuse-ntfs for example. Or having problems when the Microsoft implementation and FreeBSD's work differently or produce different results.  

Let me try to put it in another way, would questions about technical implementation details from the Linux kernel be relevant here when you are looking at the Linux kernel code using an editor on FreeBSD? Then the answer is categorically, no.

Would questions about technical implementation details from the Linux kernel be relevant here when you are looking at the code for the FreeBSD Linux compatibility layer? Then the answer is, yes.

Notice the difference?


----------



## vince66 (May 18, 2018)

Ok Sir.

I've understood.

Thanks very much.


----------

